# E scrap & recycling



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2010)

1


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Where it will be located? (your intended recycling company - factory)

PM me your own resume, I might get you in touch with few electronic recyclers, friends of mine.


----------



## joem (Dec 26, 2010)

Did not do will in Minning IN Africa, so 9 mos.

what does this mean?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2010)

2


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 26, 2010)

What made you think that I made wise quote or comment? I have asked simple question as to where it is located.
I offered you to supply you with contacts of large recyclers who I know personally. Are you talking business or not?

So once again May I ask you where is your existing operation located?

P.S. I should quoted your original message as it is heavily edited now. You do not wait for resumes now?


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 26, 2010)

rm60 said:


> Hello everybody out there, Did not do will in Minning IN Africa, so 9 mos ago. I got interested ( through my Geologist/Partner) in the E scrap, since then I have gathered Huge amounts of old computers, monitors, TVs ( Thousands) , and have access to tens of thousands more (endless supplies).
> Looking for expert recyclers to work with, in process of forming an LLC and working on private placement, and going Public down the road , especially when it looks like it is turning in to a complete recycling operation from Steal, Copper, Aluminum to Cardboard,Paper and all kinds of Plastics.
> So if you ever worked in any kind of these operations let me know. Forgot to mention , I am an in the US not in Africa!!!!



And perhaps you want to correct red marked one - it do not look right.

For fellow members:
I do not intend to start arguments here. People who know me longer or people who we had successful transaction done here know me as honest person. The only thing what I don't like is scamming people. I stepped in few times when posts looked fishy with the only intention - to express my personal feelings and to show to others what I see.
Original post in this thread can be accessed by forum administrator so it will no matter that it was edited. Poster said that he is Virginian from USA and that he is waiting for resumes. I politely and nicely asked poster for his own resume and about location of his business venture. His reaction was editing original post and accusing me of having wise comments. 
No, I am not smart but certainly I am not stupid.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 26, 2010)

Here we go again :lol:


----------



## eeTHr (Dec 26, 2010)

8)


----------



## joem (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok nine months ago but what does this mean?

Did not do will in Minning IN Africa


----------



## Palladium (Dec 26, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 27, 2010)

rm60 said:


> It is not an intended Company , it already exists with a lrage inventory, Please no wise inquiries,quotes or comments !!!


Lose your combative attitude. Readers, here, have every right to question you----and you have an obligation to respond politely. Do remember, it is _you_ that has come looking for information. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 27, 2010)

I did not no that this was an amatuer Forum, I thought I was dealing with Pros. I was looking to help some proffesionals to make serious $$$$.Can U please help me get of this forum?


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 27, 2010)

Just stop signing in,and you will fade away.

Jim


----------



## joem (Dec 27, 2010)

This PM was sent to me by rm60 

Re: E scrap & recycling
Subject: E scrap & recycling


Neek 7alak !!!


I think I've been cursed.
He he. Foolish mortal. My ex - wife has cursed me long before you (rm60) came along.

added by me: mafker *7alek* men, ya 7bebe men (Arabic)
translated :Who do you think you are?
Neek: nerd and geek combined


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 27, 2010)

rm60 said:


> I did not no that this was an amatuer Forum, I thought I was dealing with Pros. I was looking to help some proffesionals to make serious $$$$.Can U please help me get of this forum?



I'm sure Noxx will have no problem deleting your account.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 28, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> rm60 said:
> 
> 
> > I did not no that this was an amatuer Forum, I thought I was dealing with Pros. I was looking to help some proffesionals to make serious $$$$.Can U please help me get of this forum?
> ...


I'll ban him immediately. Noxx is busy and may not have time at the moment. 

What is it, the moon? That's two I've banned today. 

None of you are required to tolerate rudeness. If you are contacted either by PM or through email, from the board, and that contact is not welcome, please let me know.

This forum is very unlike any other place one may visit online. Here, participants are expected to be on their best behavior-----responding kindly and with manners. If they find that beyond their ability, they lose their privilege of being a participant. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Dec 28, 2010)

While I dislike the thought of anyone been banned from the forum due to it's unique nature as the most knowledgeable and helpful site on the Internet or anywhere else for precious metal recovery and refining, it seems some people don't understand that been here is a privilege not a right and that certain rules apply.
Perhaps Harold and the other moderators should post examples of ways to get chewed out and or banned that new members have to read before been accepted on the forum.


----------

